# A video on youtube :D



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey just thought I would post this video I just put up on youtube look at the description and it will explain why such a simple video was put up  I love this video soooooooooo much


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

So what you think? You like my nutso pony? lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL hes so cute & funny !!! =D


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very cute. love his gate, but i would be afraid of him running into all that stuff in the pasture. (Esp the cart hitch.)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh he wouldn't do that he is actually way too smart lol that's his little field no one else goes in there lol 

and thanks he is actually such a little brat most of the time lol


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Oh he wouldn't do that he is actually way too smart


Im pretty sure a horse can only see a few feet infront of them.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Taken from the video description...



> This is for a contest. I entered this video because I love my little pony so much and I love this song and it just expresses how I feel about him. This clip is from when he came back from the vets when he might have had to have his eye removed and it just showed that even though he was not himself and didn't know what was going on because he was blind that on the inside he was still my bratty little boy =]


More reason to clean the paddock up a little before he goes in  just friendly advice cause i wouldn't want to see him get hurt.

He is so gorgeous and looks like a spirited pony  Would love to see more videos and pics of him


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, looks like he had a bucking good time...Lol!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pinto Pony said:


> Taken from the video description...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I know yeah thanks anyway  got it cleaned like this week lol


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to hear it is cleaned up  Any updates for his eye? Is it all good or is it permanently damaged with vision loss?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

He is completely blind in his right eye now and it has shrunk down its really weird looking but its ok and not infected or any thing


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

awwww


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is my newest video on youtube


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Great video*

What an adorable video. I absolutely loved it. He is so gorgeous as well. Great video, great song by the way.

Thanks for sharing, it made me smile


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------

